# Brooks County



## 904ryan

5 deer seen on our lease Sat afternoon in the peanut field. There was a buck chasing a doe and grunting.  Never heard that in Sept.  Nothing seen Sun morning.


----------



## surfandturf

I saw 9 turkeys Saturday morning and 2 on Sunday.  Didn't see a deer all weekend.


----------



## radi_33125

I saw a 5 and a 6 this weekend, but no does.


----------



## 904ryan

No deer seen on Sat.  Saw 2 does on Sun morning. Too far away for a shot.  There are tons of tracks around our fields.  They must be moving at night.


----------



## radi_33125

They moved well in our land in the morning because three of us saw deer on Saturday and Sunday.


----------



## surfandturf

Lots of sign around.  Did not see anything Friday afternoon.  Sunday had the best deer movement for me.  Just none that presented a shot.


----------



## radi_33125

Very slow weekend; first time all season that I did not see any deer.


----------



## radi_33125

Slow weekend I just saw two does on Saturday afternoon.  I am starting to see more scrapes though.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Wow it seems like nobody hunts in Brooks county! We need some updates on here. Okay I'm guilty, I haven't been posting either. I can say that I've seen a lot more movement in the mornings, between 8 and 10, than I have in the evenings. I haven't seen any bucks chasing although Sunday I did see a decent buck about 10 minutes behind a doe and fawn, and the doe didn't stop to eat when she crossed the foodplot. They both were acting nervous and looking behind them so I figured he was back there. He didn't come in on the same trail they did, but close to it, and he did stop to eat... so he must not have been too excited. Anybody seen bucks chasing does? I replanted foodplots yesterday evening and they got a nice rain this morning. I'm planning to hunt Sat. a.m. a couple of hours before driving to Albany for a late Thanksgiving dinner, then Sunday and Monday I'll be in the woods.


----------



## gruntman

no chasing.i sat tuesday eve and wed am just like you said deer moved 9-11am. a bunch of does.are you on a club? i would love to hook up with a club in that cnty. i was told they moved good last weekend with the cold weather.


----------



## surfandturf

I have seen very little movement since Tuesday.  Hopefully this weekend will be better.  I have been seeing a few scrapes just not many sitings so far.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

gruntman said:


> no chasing.i sat tuesday eve and wed am just like you said deer moved 9-11am. a bunch of does.are you on a club? i would love to hook up with a club in that cnty. i was told they moved good last weekend with the cold weather.



I'm not on a club, evidently they must be hard to come by in Brooks Co... My brother is also looking for a club here and hasn't had any luck so far.  If you do hear of anything available please let me know.  I hunted 2 hours after work yesterday evening and didn't see anything, but with the cooler temps the deer should move better the next few days.


----------



## surfandturf

Any reports for Thanksgiving weekend?


----------



## radi_33125

We only saw one doe this past weekend; it was very slow.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Sat. morning 7:05 had 2 does come by, then at 7:35 a doe and fawn came by on the same trail... was hoping to see a buck following but he was a no show. Sunday morning saw just 1 doe about 8:15. I replanted more foodplots and overseeded some right before the rain yesterday. We need some COLD weather!


----------



## 904ryan

No action at all where we are.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

No deer seen since Sunday, but have only hunted evenings due to work, and all season the deer have moved better in the mornings. I have noticed that the deer are moving in different areas, typically across my driveway and up the (private) dirt road... Every year when the rut kicks in I start seeing tracks in places they weren't before.... then again maybe I just moved them around when I was down in the woods on the tractor replanting food plots. I won't be hunting mornings again until Sunday. Keep us posted on whats going on in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Gone Fishin

My dad son and I came up (hunt corner of Cook/Brook Co) and we found some old scrapes, but NOTHING fresh.  

Did they rut extremely early, or have they not started yet?  We expect to catch the end of hte rut, but it was strange.


----------



## manley

according to Ricky Dean, at Dean's Deer Processing in Pavo, it is just getting started.  That would put it about 3 weeks behind where it normally falls for me.  Maybe he's right, because I have seen no signs, either.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

I'm gonna agree with Ricky Dean... Every year when I start seeing deer tracks in unusual places the rut is getting started... this is definitely about 2 weeks late for my area (Brooks/Lowndes co. line). I'm taking off work to hunt the mornings this week with the cooler temps. forecasted.


----------



## Judge

Saw 3 in a cotton field at 5:00 p.m. yesterday.  Dropped a doe at 4:30 p.m. this afternoon in the pines.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Okay finally I'm gonna give ya'll an outdated update.... Last Sunday morning was great for seeing deer, the most I've seen all season in one day. At 7:29 a.m. I had a 4 pt. feeding in front of me and watched him about 5 min., he left and a few minutes later an 8 pt. crossed at 300 yds., right behind him comes the 4 pt. again  Another 10 min. go by and I counted 7 doe's cross again at 300 yds., they were all together in a group and not even thinking about eating, they were on the go A few minutes later had the same 8 pt. and 4 pt. come back across at 275 yds. still right together like they were best buds Still a great morning for seeing deer. Monday the wind was blowing and no deer seen. Wednesday a.m saw 2 doe's around 8:15 a.m., and this morning saw 2 doe's again around 8:30. I won't get to hunt the morning again till Sunday, but they just aren't moving for me in the afternoons, haven't seen 1 in the evening in 2 weeks.


----------



## jimbo4116

THis has been the slowest season we have had in a a while for bucks, does are plentiful.  We have not seen any bucks chasing and scrapes are not being tended.
It is just an unusual season.  Dry weather and plentiful acorns in the bottoms are keeping them close to water I guess.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

jimbo4116 said:


> THis has been the slowest season we have had in a a while for bucks, does are plentiful.  We have not seen any bucks chasing and scrapes are not being tended.
> It is just an unusual season.  Dry weather and plentiful acorns in the bottoms are keeping them close to water I guess.



It has been an unusual season for sure, but if what you're saying is true I should be set up I'm hunting the river bottoms right on the river and we're covered up in acorns and the river has plenty of water in it I've actually seen more bucks than usual this year and passed on them too, but the one I saw last Sunday may not be so lucky if he gets within 300 yds. and stops to look around I wish this weather would cool off and stay that way, it is just too warm for good deer movement.


----------



## gruntman

good luck.i hope i can get up again


----------



## meateater

*Brooks just south of Colquit*

Seems to me like the rut is a week or so behind. I saw a couple of new scrapes Thanksgiving weekend but granted I didnt hunt much as I decided to enjoy all my family as opposed to sit in the stand. I am headed back this weekend , moon is looking good, see how the weather holds out.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

I heard yesterday a 14 pt. was hit and killed by a vehicle at night on Troupeville Rd. right up from my place


----------



## J.W.

Tomboy Boots said:


> I heard yesterday a 14 pt. was hit and killed by a vehicle at night on Troupeville Rd. right up from my place



I have some family that lives on Troupville Rd. Anymore info on the big buck that was hit?


----------



## Tomboy Boots

J.W.,

I haven't heard anymore about it, but heard someone over by Fernwood got the buck after it was hit, sure would like to see the rack.

The deer were finally moving in the evening yesterday, but it was almost dark before I saw the first one. Between 5:50 6:05 I saw 5 in the foodplot. They are tearing it up now, sure am glad I took pics cause it doesn't look like its gonna last long.


----------



## littlesmokie

i live in warner robins but have alot of family that lives in valdosta,and they hunt on troupville rd. they killed a big 13 point in there club a week ago.club is about 6 or 7 miles down on the left after you turn off of 94.(brother-in-laws brother that killed him)


----------



## littlesmokie

excuse me it was on the right hand side of the road,the club


----------



## Tomboy Boots

littlesmokie said:


> i live in warner robins but have alot of family that lives in valdosta,and they hunt on troupville rd. they killed a big 13 point in there club a week ago.club is about 6 or 7 miles down on the left after you turn off of 94.(brother-in-laws brother that killed him)



Would that be associated with the name Voigt's? I heard about that buck too, would love to see a pic. The deer have really moved this week, unfortunately I've been working overtime and not enough time spent hunting. I let someone else hunt my blind this morning and they saw 6 deer between 7:30 and 9:00 a.m. I'm off tomorrow and if they didn't mess up my hunting maybe I'll get one Okay I'm stingy with my hunting spot, I admit it.


----------



## gruntman

*any reports*

I was told today,that it is heating up in brooks cnty. friend's shoot two bucks saw four. siad he thinks they're kicking in again. i wish i could get up this week


----------



## Tomboy Boots

I wish I could hunt the mornings instead of evenings, they're definitely more active in the a.m.  I will be in the woods Sunday and Monday morning, Saturday I'm going to the Frontier Days Festival at the Parks at Chehaw.


----------



## 904ryan

I will be going up to our lease this weekend. Hopefully they will be moving.  Looks like rain on Sunday.


----------



## littlesmokie

i think al voight and them  hunt a across the street from brother in law but they work together in the same business


----------



## littlesmokie

ill call and get some pics e-mailed to me of the deer


----------



## jimbo4116

littlesmokie said:


> i think al voight and them  hunt a across the street from brother in law but they work together in the same business



The Voights have a lease on the old Bud Mackey I-75 hunting club on the south side of Troupville Road between Cates Road and Ellenburg Road.

If I run into Britt, I'll ask him about it.


----------



## Camokid

*Help......please*

I'm looking for a club opening in the Southern Counties $750-850 if possible. Any help from fellow hunters would be greatly appreciated. Please PM me with any information. 

Thanks, Camokid


----------



## gruntman

camokid , if you find anything please send me a pm or if anybody knows of a club in brooks cnty  please let me know


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Not Brooks Co., but close.... Bear Branch Hunt Club has an ad in the Valdosta Times for members, still hunting only, 7500 acres near Fruitland, Echols Co. near the GA/FL line.


----------



## cpowel10

I just picked up some land just outside of morven off 133 between morven and valdosta (not the property mentioned above me, but sounds like its in the same area).

How the hunting in the area?  I've only been out there a few times to scout around and there appears to be plenty of deer.  I got the land to hunt while I'm going to school at VSU.

I'm really just hoping there a good population of deer, big bucks doesn't really matter for me on this place. I'm hoping I can get plenty of does off the property for the freezer! We own a farm in Worth co, so I can usually get a good buck off that property.

So hows the hunting down there?


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Clint,

The hunting should be great in that area, very agricultural, lots of hay fields... and you won't have far to take a deer to the processor  

I'm about 12 miles east of Morven off 133 on the Withlacoochee River, very good deer population and there have been some nice bucks killed in Brooks Co. Depending on the hunting pressure you should be in really good shape for the coming deer season.


----------



## SoFLDeerHunterJP

*Gettin ready for the season!*

Hey guys, 

I'm new to this site but I just joined a lease outside of Quitman near Dodd Pond. Hope to share some reports with everyone on here this upcoming season. How is the deer hunting in these parts? I used to hunt in Telfair county and am curious as to what to expect out of this area. One thing I am impressed with is the amount of agriculture surrounding my lease which should support a good deer herd. 

Best of luck to everyone this season. Good to join ya'll.


----------



## jimbo4116

SoFLDeerHunterJP said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm new to this site but I just joined a lease outside of Quitman near Dodd Pond. Hope to share some reports with everyone on here this upcoming season. How is the deer hunting in these parts? I used to hunt in Telfair county and am curious as to what to expect out of this area. One thing I am impressed with is the amount of agriculture surrounding my lease which should support a good deer herd.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone this season. Good to join ya'll.



If you are on the Dodd Pond off the Tallokas/Barwick road, you should be in a good area.  More than a few Plantations in that area that are managed for quail and/or deer.  The largest recorded Brooks County typical deer taken not far from there. 

Good luck.


----------



## cpowel10

There is one less rattler in Brooks County!

I went to look around the property today and walked with a couple feet of a 5 ft timber rattler!!!!

I didn't even know he was there till I heard him rattling......three rounds of .45 ACP later....he was in snake heaven!


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Would have been some good eatin'  Brooks Co. has plenty more where that one came from


----------



## SoFLDeerHunterJP

*Just checkin in!*

Hey everyone just wanted to ask if there's been any rain fall in the last two weeks? We planted food plots Labor Day Weekend and got some rain Saturday afternoon but am hoping at least some rain has fallen since. 

How's everyone feeling about the opener this Saturday? Looks like its gonna be warm and a full moon but hopefully there will be some movement. 

Thanks in advance and best of luck to everyone hunting this weekend!


----------



## surfandturf

We got a little rain at my place in Quitman yesterday. Early plots look great. Those that we planted last week are starting off slow. I hope this rain gets them going.


----------



## meateater

I was at my familys farm in Brooks the past few days, hoping to go archery hunting but ended up doing some work around the farm for the family. It sure was hot. Didnt even get in the woods. I did put in a food plot. Our pond that was completely dry last year is full. Hopefully we get some rain there this week. The peanuts are sure looking good, can't wait til they turn them bad boys.


----------



## Humorous

Hello, new to the forum and I hope to contribute.  

Our place is just south of Brooks County in Ashville, FL off of 221.  We were there over the weekend getting stands up and ready for archery season, and planting a couple more food plots.  It looks like rain has been much more consistent this year than last.  Our pond has water in it where the past two years it's been empty or near empty.  

Plenty of does around, but no bucks spotted over the weekend.  Any luck for those of you who hunted the opening weekend in Brooks Co?


----------



## cpowel10

Anybody been seeing anything?

I've only hunted in Brooks once this year, but I had three does run right past me.  No shot though!


----------



## surfandturf

I hunted Friday afternoon thru Monday morning. Saw a couple smaller bucks that I passed on. Saw does every time I sat but nothing came within range.

Saw quite a bit of scrapes, some very fresh and some rubs.


----------



## jimbo4116

East of Quitman

No movement Sat. Morning after light shower.

Sat. evening does moving at dusk into food plots.

Sun. Morning, bright moon, no movement much saw 2 does a 7:25.

South of Quitman report was:

Sat. Morning little movement. 2 hunters saw total of 4 does.

Sat. evening lot of movement, all does and yearlings, but neighboring lease had at least 12 shots fired.

Sun. Morning,  15 does seen by  same 2 hunters


----------



## Humorous

Ashville (2 miles South of Brooks Co.)

Very little movement early Saturday (still light misty rain), but began to see some movement by late morning.  Saturday evening saw plenty of does and yearlings, but not till about 6:15pm.  

Sunday morning deer were moving, but not till about 8:45am.  Saw a nice 8 point (never presented a good shot), a four point (walking with the 8 point), and does.  Sunday afternoon a lot of doe and yearlings were seen feeding in harvested peanut fields.


----------



## surfandturf

Nothing must be happening in Brooks County?


----------



## Humorous

*Ashville (Just 5 minutes from Brooks Co line)*

I hunted on our place on Friday and Saturday morning.  The bucks are moving somewhat, although I don't think we're at the peak of rut.  There were plenty of active scrapes.  My cousin took a nice 9 point on Saturday that was chasing a doe. 

I'll be in the woods again this coming weekend.


----------



## surfandturf

We hunted every day from Wed-Saturday. Saw plenty of does and a couple smaller bucks that were chasing. We did harvest one older buck as he was chasing some does. Hopefully things will continue to improve.


----------



## Humorous

*9 Point Taken 11/29*

Here is the picture of the 9 point my cousin got off our place over the Thanksgiving holiday.  Picture is not the greatest, but there are 9 legit points and a couple of "stickers" at the base of the antlers.


----------



## Humorous

Things were pretty slow this weekend.  Only one decent 8 point, a couple of small bucks, and a number of does were observed from the friends we had hunting this weekend.  Two does were killed.  It would appear that the rut has wound down.  I'll be in the woods again starting Saturday morning.  I'll let you know what I see.


----------



## Humorous

*Bucks are getting active again.*

I hunted over the weekend and yesterday.  It seems that the bucks are getting hot again and moving a good bit on our place.  On Sunday morning, I watched a spike, and two eight points.  The first eight point (neck swollen and dark tarsal glands) was grazing about 50 yards in front of my stand and then went into the planted pines.  The second eight point was working a scrape, his neck was swollen and tarsal glands dark.  Once he finished working over the scrape, the first eight point (clearly larger that the second) came back out of the pines and chased off that smaller eight point.  He then proceeded to re-mark the scrape and work it over himself.  After watching this bigger eight for about 15 minutes I elected to take him down!   I'll post pictures later.  There were four other hunters on our place that morning and all reported heavier activity.  Two nine pointers, two hogs, and three doe were also taken between Thursday and Saturday of last week.  I hope the hunting will remain good through the week and into next weekend.


----------



## Humorous

*8 Point*

Here is the eight point I killed this past Sunday.  He weighed about 148 lbs.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

Awesome 8 pt. Hugh  I heard of 2 nice bucks running a doe in an open field earlier this week on the Lowndes/Brooks Co. line. The river flooded and hurt my hunting for a couple of weeks but hopefully it will pick back up before the season goes out.


----------



## surfandturf

I am headed up in the morning for 9 days of hunting. 
Hopefully there is some movement.


----------



## Tomboy Boots

surfandturf said:


> I am headed up in the morning for 9 days of hunting.
> Hopefully there is some movement.



I haven't hunted at home in a couple of weeks... went to Kentucky last week and got snowed in, came back home and the river had flooded my place again. Good luck!


----------



## surfandturf

It has been slow in the mornings for us. Saturday we saw nothing all day.
Yesterday afternoon my 9 year old daughter shot her first doe and my buddy killed a nice 8. The buck was running a doe and the doe my daughter shot was still open. 
Back in the stand now. Hopefully more to report later.


----------

